# Ariens S724 Gear Shifter Stuck, can't move it manually.



## zml661415 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have an Ariens ST724 I'm in the middle of a predator engine swap, I wanted to also fix the gear issue, It seems the shift knob is stuck in reverse. I tried prying, hammering, lubricating the drive shaft but it still won't move. It appears that the nut is blocking movement but I'm not 100% sure on that. Anyone have any suggestions to free the shaft? Here is a video where I discuss the problem in depth, and rant a bit :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

It is Frozen on the shaft. Take a wire Brush, Wheel, or sandpaper and clean what part of the shaft is visible. Heat the shaft with a torch, and it will break free with some persuasion and PB Blaster. I use a piece of 2x4 and a hammer so as not to damage anything. It may take some patience, but will break free.


----------



## zml661415 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jackmels said:


> It is Frozen on the shaft. Take a wire Brush, Wheel, or sandpaper and clean what part of the shaft is visible. Heat the shaft with a torch, and it will break free with some persuasion and PB Blaster. I use a piece of 2x4 and a hammer so as not to damage anything. It may take some patience, but will break free.



Thanks so much!! After heating it, wire brushing it, and hitting it with more PB, I hit it with a flat head and hammer right on the metal bracket not on the friction disk and was able to free it!


----------

